# Flounder Fillets in the #360 Air Fryer



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2020)

*Flounder Fillets in the #360 Air Fryer*​


I was about due for some Fish, so I got some Flounder Fillets from Giant.
I never saw such thin sliced Flounder Fillets in my life, but I didn’t think it would be a problem.
So I got my Combination Dishwasher/Breading Machine out, to put a nice coat on these Flounder slabs.
Then I set my #360 @ 400° for 30 minutes, knowing it would take less than 30 minutes.
So I checked at 20 minutes, which was already too long, I guess because they were so thin.
I think next time I do some of these, I’ll just Pan Fry them in a little Butter, if they’re as thin as these were.
I Added some Parmesan Potato Stacks, to my plate, compliments of Good Old Mrs Bear.
Then I almost forgot to put a small pile of “Kraft Sandwich Spread” on my plate, for dipping my fish in.


Thanks for stopping by, Guys!!

Bear



Three Flounder Fillets (Very Thin) rinsed & Dried:







Breaded:






Seasoned with "Cajun" seasoning from Penzeys:






All Done!!   Parmesan Potato Stacks in back:






Plated Flounder Fillets & Parmesan Potato Stacks:






And don't forget the Kraft Sandwich Spread for Tartar Sauce use:


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks good Bear.  Those Potato Stacks look real good too.  Are those made in the Air Fryer as well?  Stay safe.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks great bear!! I love Cajun seasoning on fish. Once again the Air fryer did a fantastic job. Not to mention that awesome breading machine you have kept around for so many years! Nice meal!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 25, 2020)

That's a fine lookin' meal John, Like! I'm down with pan frying them in butter, I just got some pacific cod fillets and did them that way, melts in your mouth! RAY


----------



## normanaj (Nov 25, 2020)

I do a LOT of flounder in the airfryer.its the #1 fish I do in it.It doesn't take long in it,10 to  12mins max.

One thing I've found with thin fillets such as those is that they fair better in the airfryer when battered as opposed to dry breading.

Off the boat fresh with thin fillets like flounder is also key.Even a couple of days can make a difference and pre-frozen is just a no-go.


----------



## gary s (Nov 25, 2020)

Love Flounder and about every other kind of fish, Looks Great

Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 25, 2020)

Those do look kinda thin Bear but still in all, a fine looking plate. Great color on that fish from the breading. I've looked far and wide though and just can't seem to find one of those amazing breading machines that you have   

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks delicous bear, your breading machine does a great job,


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks good Bear.  Those Potato Stacks look real good too.  Are those made in the Air Fryer as well?  Stay safe.



Thank You Mike!!
Nope--The Potato Stacks came from the Oven.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



Sowsage said:


> Looks great bear!! I love Cajun seasoning on fish. Once again the Air fryer did a fantastic job. Not to mention that awesome breading machine you have kept around for so many years! Nice meal!!



Thank You Travis!!
Yup, almost 52 years, She still does a Great Job.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a fine lookin' meal John, Like! I'm down with pan frying them in butter, I just got some pacific cod fillets and did them that way, melts in your mouth! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
Yup, from now on Thin ones go in the Pan with Butter, and Thick ones get Breaded & go in Air Fryer.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 25, 2020)

I always wanted to try batter in my air fryer  it turn out good?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a fine lookin' meal John, Like! I'm down with pan frying them in butter, I just got some pacific cod fillets and did them that way, melts in your mouth! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
I love Fish!!---I should eat more Fish, but I gotta eat that alone!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



normanaj said:


> I do a LOT of flounder in the airfryer.its the #1 fish I do in it.It doesn't take long in it,10 to  12mins max.
> 
> One thing I've found with thin fillets such as those is that they fair better in the airfryer when battered as opposed to dry breading.
> 
> Off the boat fresh with thin fillets like flounder is also key.Even a couple of days can make a difference and pre-frozen is just a no-go.




Thank You Norm!!
I don't like to do the real thick Fillets in a Pan, because it's so hard to get the inside done just right, without messing up the outside, but these skinny ones will go in the Pan with a lot of Butter.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 26, 2020)

Looks just like fried. I need to give it a try with catfish


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Looks just like fried. I need to give it a try with catfish




Catfish is Awesome with the Air Fryer!!
Here's 3 different times I made Catties:
Catfish & Tater Wedges
Catfish & Fries
Fish & Chips (Catty & Home cut Fries)

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Catfish is Awesome with the Air Fryer!!
> Here's 3 different times I made Catties:
> Catfish & Tater Wedges
> Catfish & Fries
> ...


Thanks for this!! Happy Thanksgiving to you!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2020)

gary s said:


> Love Flounder and about every other kind of fish, Looks Great
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Me Too!!
Wish I could still go fishing.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Those do look kinda thin Bear but still in all, a fine looking plate. Great color on that fish from the breading. I've looked far and wide though and just can't seem to find one of those amazing breading machines that you have
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert!!
Those are hard to find nowadays. I got mine almost 52 years ago, and it was already 20 years old at that time.
You have to check in the Antique Sections.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Looks delicous bear, your breading machine does a great job,




Thank You Jim!!
Yup they don't make 'em like that any more!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2020)

pa42phigh said:


> I always wanted to try batter in my air fryer  it turn out good?




Thank You Pa!!
I hate to put a shell on my fish.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 27, 2020)

Solid looking meal Bear. I need some fish every now and then just to break the pace. Flounder is nice. Like


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Solid looking meal Bear. I need some fish every now and then just to break the pace. Flounder is nice. Like




Thank You SE!!!
Yup, Flounder is My favorite Ocean Fish, of the ones I have eaten.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2020)

JLeonard
 ---Thank You for the Like, Jim.

Bear


----------

